# Saddle seat pads for longer seat length?



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I am concerned that you say you are having trouble with your tailbone. This should not be an issue in riding unless the rider is seated with her hips angled backwards. Whether or not you find the pad you desire, I would suggest trying to ride with your pelvis in a more vertical position and being careful not to lean against the cantle of the saddle.


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks, but it's from an old injury, sitting in any manner is uncomfortable. I make certain that I am sitting vertically for the horse but also because I'd be in a lot of pain if I sat even a fraction backward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

